# Bait Car - High on Meth



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

This link shows a guy high out of his mind. It's really sad how meth can alter an individuals perspective.

http://www.baitcar.com/video/oncoming


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow...that is so scary!


----------

